# Devils lake timber fishing



## lethalnd (Oct 13, 2003)

Planning a May trip to DL, plan to cast cranks into the brush for eyes and pike (just like Tony Dean does..!)

Anyway, I have only been to Dl once, so I could use a hand picking out a bay or two that has the timber and what not up by shore.

No need to give away your best spots, just point me to a bay or two please.

Thanks!

Lee


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

Howard's Bay....usually good that time of year.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

:sniper:


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

The whole lake has fish. You just have to know what to look for and when. It is just like fishing any other lake, timing is key.


----------



## Mikey (May 6, 2004)

I am fishing the lake this weekend for the first time. Any recommendations for a newbee? I fish a lot of walleye, I just have never fished Devils. My dad and I are coming up for a farther son weekend so any help would be appreciated.


----------

